# How to train



## Lambchop (Jul 27, 2011)

How do you train your goat to drive/brace?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I train mine by finding a way to hold the head... I do it like a lamb (hands behind the ears). Then I pull him up and into my leg, eventually he got it. Others use the fitting stand with the back legs folded to get them to push or having them on a platform and backing them to the edge where they have to push to stay on. Good luck!!


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

We pick ours up off the ground in the front just a couple of inches, and then back them into a wall or fence until they push back.


----------

